# mwinter



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi nancy, did you make it to the suport group yesterday? I could not make it, because of some work I was doing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, still around?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Hi - I missed this earlier!No, I did not make it either. I was also at work until about 6:30 and was too tired to do anything else but go home. I'm planning on restarting the tapes again. I'm not doing all that well although at least I am able to use the breathing and visualizing techniques to control attacks = meaning I don't go into a panic or feel I have to make a mad dash through the store. But without doing the full thing again, I don't think I have the focus to try things on my own yet. 've never been good about that sitting and keeping my mind quiet.thanks for asking. How are you doing? is work still crazy?nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi nancy, sorry to hear your still feeling out of sorts. I think its good for you to go over the tapes again, no problem with that. We both missed a good support group a woman named TJ who is a professional massage teacher talked and I have had her talk a couple times at the groups, she is excellent and understands the bodybig time. I wil get her to come back also in the future.Don't worry to much about forcing the mind to be quiet, it takes time and practice, but you will get there, it is really good the panic mode is gone as that is a big player. This is actually a major plus and will even help in the future for you. I am doing well and thanks for asking. I am doing a lot with my real job, a real lot actually, and also working on clinical studies at the research center at the hospital, putting together prelimenary work. Its awesome they are doing this really and are funding it themselves.







Hang in there Nancy and if you need anything I think you have my number. Maybe we should get a hold of a lot of people here on the bb that live around and have a get together. that could be fun. Sherree, Ty, me, you and some others I know.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Nancy:Like Eric said, don't worry about quieting your mind down. It will in its own time, so all you have to to is listen. That's all.







And if your mind wanders around, just let it. Then, just let yourself listen when you can.







JeanG


----------

